# Topics > Smart home > Smart doors, smart locks, smart bells >  Chui, smart doorbell, TrueFace.ai, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - TrueFace.ai

----------


## Airicist

Meet Chui, the worlds smartest doorbell! 

Published on Feb 28, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Chui intelligent doorbell knows who you are

 Published on Apr 3, 2014




> Facial recognition in a wall-mounted box means Chui will greet you, work with automatic door locks, and ping you if someone stops by unexpectedly. An early look at what's coming later this year.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Chui the Crowdfunded Smart Doorbell 

 Published on Apr 21, 2014




> With the rise of the internet of things comes the need for secure devices that will pair with smartlocks and much more. Chui is a facial recognition device that acts as a front doorbell for a smarthome. The co-founders talk to Anthony about device and give him a quick demo.

----------


## Airicist

Article "214 Technologies Is Crowdfunding A Smart Doorbell Called Chui"

by Anthony Ha
April 18, 2014

----------

